# Scary stuff...



## Kristjan (Sep 5, 2001)

Hiyall...

I have a real strange problem with my Mac, Mac OS 9.2.1 and Snak (an IRC-client). Snak runs almost all the time, even when I'm not in front of the computer, I use it like some people use ICQ I guess... Sometime it disconnects, a few times every day, and after it disconnects it automaticaly tries to reconnect to the server. All this worked just as it's supposed to until a few days ago when Snak suddenly stopped reconnecting directly after it had disconnected from the server. It does reconnect however, but not until I return to my computer and I stand in front of my desk, doing nothing, not touching the mouse or the keyboard. My Mac somehow senses my presens.

Before:

1. I leave the computer
2. Snak disconnects
3. Snak reconnects
4. I return to the computer

Now:

1. I leave the computer
2. Snak disconnects
3. I return to the computer, doing nothing but standing in front of my desk, not touching anything.
4. Snak reconnects

Should I begin to fear my beloved Mac? Is it turning in to HAL? Or maybe there's a more resonable explaination?


----------



## endian (Sep 5, 2001)

hmm... try getting someone else to go near the computer and see if snak reconnects


----------



## symphonix (Sep 10, 2001)

This is a bug in Snak's so-called 'idle-time modifier', a module that integrates with Mac OS's Energy Conservation extensions. The purpose of this modifier is to decide whether the computer can conserve energy by not bothering to do something because you're not watching, and it is unlikely the computer will be caught.

You can overcome this problem by creating a 'dummy user'. A dummy user can be created from pillows, gaffer tape and paper-machie. The dummy user should be loaded into your chair before you start Snak.

When starting Snak, do the following:
1. Trick Snak into thinking you are an inanimate object by placing a lampshade on your head and standing on one leg.
2. Ensure your mac can see the dummy user.
3. Start Snak in the usual way.
4. Sneak out of the room REALLY SLOWLY.

I hope this advice is helpful ...


----------



## screamingFit (Oct 5, 2001)

HAHAHA! 

That's was the funniest thing in a long time I've read!

More people need to see this!  *BUMP*

Good show Symphonix!

Is their a tag in the board software to put up a brick wall, mic and spotlight in a post?

-s'fit

P.S.  If you didn't think it was that funny, lighten up!


----------



## voice- (Oct 31, 2001)

The problem is your speed. You are not gona as long as you used to. stay away 5 mins more, and Snak gets time to reconnect before you return.

Or just go for the Dummy-user thing


----------

